# Pitch Length



## LoganLockwood

How do you say that in Spanish?

The pitch length is the distance traveled by a screw when it performs a 360º rotation.
El pitch length is la distancia recorrida por un tornillo cuando éste da un giro de 360º.

¿Cómo se llama en español?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Una vuelta de rosca


----------



## SydLexia

It's the "paso de rosca".

syd


----------



## borgonyon

Nunca he escuchado “paso de rosca” sino “vuelta de rosca”, como indica Uzika. No quiere decir que “paso de rosca” no exista, solo que nunca lo he escuchado.


----------



## SydLexia

That's what always happens when I get dogmatic...

What I meant was 'As far as I know.....' 

syd


----------



## modulus

*Pitch*:  (2) : distance from any point on the thread of a screw to the corresponding point on an adjacent thread measured parallel to the axis [MWD]

*Paso*: 1. m. Mec. Distancia entre dos resaltes sucesivos en la hélice de un tornillo. [DRAE]

Pitch=paso

“Pitch length” according to the definition given in post #1 is not the same as pitch.
The word _length _is significant. Perhaps: _la longitud del paso [de rosca]_


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

¿Que pasa cuando un tornillo da una vuelta de 360 grados, se enrosca? pasar de rosca es cuando algo falló, se enroscó de más.
En tu contexto sucede eso?


----------



## LoganLockwood

Interesantes sugerencias. Gracias.
En mi contexto se habla específicamente de una mecha de taladrar. No es exactamente una rosca... ¿Creen que se podría decir "longitud del paso de rosca" a pesar de que no es un tornillo?


----------



## SydLexia

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> ¿Que pasa cuando un tornillo da una vuelta de 360 grados, se enrosca? <snip>..


La cuestión es mas bien ¿cuánto avanza?

A leadscrew (husillo) works on the same principle. See http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husillo

It seems there is some confusion caused by the fact that in the UK and in the metric system 'pitch' is measured as a distance while in the US it is measured in 'threads per inch'. These figures are basically reciprocals as a pitch of 1mm means there is one millimetre between the adjacent 'ridges' of each helix, that the screw advances Imm for each revolution, and that there are 1,000 threads for every metre-length of screw. A US screw with a pitch of 20 TPI will advance 1/20 of an inch per revolution and would be said to have a pitch of 1/20" (0.05 inches) in the UK.

"pitch length" (US) = "pitch" (UK) = "paso de rosca"

syd


----------



## Hakuna Matata

La explicación de SydLexia es impecable, y el concepto se puede extender incluso más allá de los tornillos, como en la hélice de una lancha, por ejemplo, en cuyo caso se habla de _paso de la hélice_.


LoganLockwood said:


> En mi contexto se habla específicamente de una mecha de taladrar. No es exactamente una rosca... ¿Creen que se podría decir "longitud del paso de rosca" a pesar de que no es un tornillo?


En ese caso, al igual que en el ejemplo de la hélice, yo lo dejaría como _paso_, sin más.
Igualmente en las mechas de taladrar (brocas) me parece que es más común hablar del ángulo de la hélice (que depende del material a taladrar) más que del paso (que cambia según el diámetro de la broca, a igualdad de ángulo).

¿Nos podrías transcribir el contexto?


----------



## rodelu2

Hay mechas con diferente pitch length según el material a trabajar. 
http://www.presto-tools.co.uk/files/drills-page.pdf
POR FAVOR no menciones "rosca" si hablas de una mecha. Las mechas NO tienen rosca.
El pitch length es "el paso de la hélice" como dijo H.M. más arriba. Esta "hélice" no es la que impulsa los barcos sino la figura hecha famosa por la estructura del DNA/ADN, es la garganta doble que corre a lo largo de la mecha.
Ver el link siguiente; mecha y broca son la misma cosa.
http://www.scribd.com/belen_acuña/d/44934645-Brocas


----------

